# Port Aransas



## SSFIREMAN (Mar 16, 2005)

I am heading there next weekend and am going for some reds shark whatever is bitting. Do you see many Tarpon at the jetties there? Thanks Steve


----------



## Texas Charter Fleet (Nov 3, 2005)

The tarpon are there. I was out on the south jetty this last Monday, saw some rolling towards the end on the channel side. Usually start looking for them a couple hundred yards from the end on the channel side, then anywhere around the tip of the jetty. Freeline live finger mullet is best bet. Good luck.


----------



## SSFIREMAN (Mar 16, 2005)

is it better to drift or anchor. Where can you get finger mullet? I have a cast net and can throw pretty good.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

SSFIREMAN said:


> is it better to drift or anchor. Where can you get finger mullet? I have a cast net and can throw pretty good.


There will be lots of mullet cruising along the rocks right now. Just don't let the net sink long!


----------



## SSFIREMAN (Mar 16, 2005)

thanks


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

I just got back from Port Aransas. I poor boy tarpon fished on the south jetty and the north jetty with storm swim baits and my secret weapon jigs and I never jumped a fish. In years past I have had some success but I did not even see that many fish rolling. My grandson had a blast catching panfish in the rocks so we still had a great week. Lots of mullet cruising the rocks.


----------



## SSFIREMAN (Mar 16, 2005)

Sorry to hear that sea-slug. We are going to be going for a little of everything I am excited that you saw some rolling.


----------



## jettytarpon (Sep 23, 2006)

there out there... yessir they are.

throw a live mullet into them and ifthey resist that throw a pink **** pop.... wont last long...

Capt Jt


----------



## SSFIREMAN (Mar 16, 2005)

what is a pink **** pop??? A pic would be great and where do I get one?


----------

